# Finally VMR V708 !!!



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

So i finally got my wheels from VMR today...Here are a few crappy shots from my iphone...More pics to come... 

VMR 708 18x8.5 W/ Bridgestone Potenza RE760 Sport (Kick ass tires, can't ask for more) 










Don't mind the wheel gap... CO had not set yet from the lift..


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

:thumbup: 
:beer: 
:laugh:


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

nice job 

hey those 18's kinda look like 19's


----------



## seph (May 31, 2004)

Looks great! I just got mine fitted today too! havnt taken a pic yet though! 

Have you experienced any rubbing thus far? im contemplating to take the top bolt off the fender liner.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I want new wheels too!!!! But I want more money first. I might go w/ the 718s 

Lookin' good :beer:


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

any profile shots? 18" /19"


----------



## onlnagent (Jul 17, 2010)

FreeGolf said:


> any profile shots? 18" /19"


 VMR 708 18x8.5


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

no no, i meant any profile shots of either 18 or 19" iirc he had both on his car. maybe even a post of each to see the difference? also what is the weight of each?


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey... No i never had 19's always had 18's... My original 18's where cheapo RS4 Reps and was never really happy with them from day one and always wanted VMR.... My old wheels looked like they where 17's, these as RedLineRob stated look like 19's rather then 18's.... 

Couldn't be happier, i have finally achieved the look i was aiming for, a few more minor things and i am done... 

PS... These tires are Kick ASSSSSSSS... Awesome Grip, Super Quite, and Ride sooooooooo Comfy... 

When i get a chance i'll post more pics...


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

FreeGolf said:


> no no, i meant any profile shots of either 18 or 19" iirc he had both on his car. maybe even a post of each to see the difference? also what is the weight of each?


 i was gonna say, didn't he already have those wheels?


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

Maitre Absolut said:


> i was gonna say, didn't he already have those wheels?


 Yes I did, but not VMR's which is what i have wanted from day one... Here you can see the difference between my old wheels and my new VMR's.. Bot are 18's, VMR have a way nicer curvature, the old ones where pretty flat compared to the VMR's.... 

No Name RS4 Reps 18": 










VMR RS4 Reps 18": 











OLD RS4's: 










VMR RS4's: 











See the Difference


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

That just looks right in every way  

Nicely done Krikor! Patience paid off!!


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

the biggest difference is the width of the mag, 8.5" vs 7 or 7.5" on your old ones? 

whats your new tire size?


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

Maitre Absolut said:


> the biggest difference is the width of the mag, 8.5" vs 7 or 7.5" on your old ones?
> 
> whats your new tire size?


 Not sure how wide my old wheels where.. either 7.5 or 8.0 (Most likely 8) and had 225/40/18 tires on it....Now these wheels are 8.5 wide and tires are still the same 225/40/18 gives it a little bit of a stretch which looks nice...


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

RE760 (aka RE001), hmmm.. You will love those tyres! I know I did.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Yep. I am completely and absolutely delighted with the 760's. It's a WORLD better than the '_Pirelli P-Sux_' 

:thumbup:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

760 crew signing in. nice and quiet..but the tires are cupping now so they are getting loud. not as loud as falken fk452 brand new.


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

VWAddict said:


> Yep. I am completely and absolutely delighted with the 760's. It's a WORLD better than the '_Pirelli P-Sux_'
> 
> :thumbup:


 LOL.... Yea man I am in Heaven driving on these tires... I love love love them... It was a last minute change to get these tires as well, I was going to go with Hankook's... My Pirelli P-Sux's LOL sucked soo baddd


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

any side shots of the car?


----------



## A3Scott (Dec 9, 2005)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> not as loud as falken fk452 brand new.


 Ain't that the truth ! I'll never buy these tires again. I almost need ear protection when I drive on the highways now. 

Ody .... the car looks great .... where'd you get the rim/tire package ? Did you order it through the US ? How much was shipping/brokerage/duties if you did ?


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

A3Scott said:


> Ain't that the truth ! I'll never buy these tires again. I almost need ear protection when I drive on the highways now.
> 
> Ody .... the car looks great .... where'd you get the rim/tire package ? Did you order it through the US ? How much was shipping/brokerage/duties if you did ?


 I ordered them from VMR and got them shipped over. Since i have a background in importing as that is my job, I got them shipped over with one of my trucking companies, and duties where done by my brokerage... So all in all, total came up to like 1600... 

I will take more pics of the car when i get a chance...


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: I'm glad to hear you're happy with the setup, the car looks great! You'll actually have a wider contact patch with a 225 on an 8.5 than on a 7.5 too  

If any of you guys have any questions, don't hesitate to shoot me a PM or email. We do wheel and tire packages Hunter Road-Force balanced and ready to go and ship worldwide.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

Matt, Any profile pics of v708 on an a3? 

Preferably 18". 

i see these on the site but they look like 19", are they 18"?


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

FreeGolf said:


> Matt, Any profile pics of v708 on an a3?
> 
> Preferably 18".
> 
> i see these on the site but they look like 19", are they 18"?


 I know it says that those are 18's on the website... But they are indeed 19's... but for some reason mine look just as big..


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

that is what i thought, they're too big to look like 18"... especially how well they clear that bbk.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

ODY said:


> I know it says that those are 18's on the website... But they are indeed 19's... but for some reason mine look just as big..


 They definitely do look like 19's and may have been mislabeled, good eye! 

To me, these look to be 18's, while they are labeled as 19's. Our web guy may have mixed them up, but I can't be certain...


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

thank you. hopefully ody can come through... i have an order that i may place with jacob however i am waiting to see pics of these wheels in 18 on a car w/ a profile shot. do not seem to exist.


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

looks freaken sweet 

any pics on 708s with onyx black? cant find one on an a3


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

FreeGolf said:


> thank you. hopefully ody can come through... i have an order that i may place with jacob however i am waiting to see pics of these wheels in 18 on a car w/ a profile shot. do not seem to exist.


 Indeed! Well, I did my best to find some for you but alas, just some more 19's! lol 

VMR Switzerland has a bunch of pictures uploaded to Flickr and they've got a few S3's with V708's uploaded, one is an 18" setup, but no side profile shots... 

http://www.flickr.com/search/?w=all&q=vmr+switzerland+audi+v708&m=text


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

thank you... 

i believe this is the only 18" pictured:


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

VMRWheels said:


> They definitely do look like 19's and may have been mislabeled, good eye!
> 
> To me, these look to be 18's, while they are labeled as 19's. Our web guy may have mixed them up, but I can't be certain...


 those are 18s for sure 

right now im running re760s too and its by far a huge improvement over stock continentals and generals usp i had before it


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

my car


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

18"? what is the offset? what height is the suspension?


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

heres another 18 vmr708s


----------



## C3MH. (Jan 26, 2010)

Looking good ODY!:thumbup: 

TO crew checking in


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

C3MH. said:


> Looking good ODY!:thumbup:
> 
> TO crew checking in


 Thanks buddy :thumbup: 

Here is another crappy iPhone pic i quickly snapped...I promise i will have proper pics soon..


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

thank you. 

anyone here know of a good tire calculator site? curious to know the overall diameter of wheel if i go with a 225/35/18 on a 8.5 vs 8.0. 

also ody which offset did you go with?


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

FreeGolf said:


> thank you.
> 
> anyone here know of a good tire calculator site? curious to know the overall diameter of wheel if i go with a 225/35/18 on a 8.5 vs 8.0.
> 
> also ody which offset did you go with?


 Hey tires should be 225/40/18.... I went with a 45offset: 

45 offset = PERFECT


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

thank you, one last question... 225.40.18 on an 8.5" wheel is how much smaller overall diamter than 225.40.18 on a 7.5" wheel?


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

FreeGolf said:


> thank you, one last question... 225.40.18 on an 8.5" wheel is how much smaller overall diamter than 225.40.18 on a 7.5" wheel?


 Not sure if i am misunderstanding, but 7.5" and 8.5" is the width of the rim. So you will just get a little bit more of a stretch tire look with teh 8.5" vs 7.5"... I like a little stretch since it makes the profile of the tire look lower...


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

looks like its just me and you these days on the forum....LOL


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

ODY said:


> Not sure if i am misunderstanding, but 7.5" and 8.5" is the width of the rim. So you will just get a little bit more of a stretch tire look with teh 8.5" vs 7.5"... I like a little stretch since it makes the profile of the tire look lower...


 right but the stretch lowers the sidewall in turn reducing the overall size of the wheel. 

i prefer a slight bit of stretch as well, as it deters rubbing and also gives a nice curve to the tire instead of a boxed up tire or some super meaty drag tire.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

Screw it, I'll order a set... Things are dirt cheap, might as well. 

Currently at a ride height of 25.25" hopefully these will look good and not out of place. 

I will post pics once they are mounted.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

FreeGolf said:


> Screw it, I'll order a set... Things are dirt cheap, might as well.
> 
> Currently at a ride height of 25.25" hopefully these will look good and not out of place.
> 
> I will post pics once they are mounted.


 any aftermarket mag will make your car look like a 4x4 on the stock suspension. 

You need my springs


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

i am no longer on stock suspension... i am now set on 25.25" ride height vs the stock heigh of 26.5" drivers side and 26.25" the rest of the way.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

FreeGolf said:


> right but the stretch lowers the sidewall in turn reducing the overall size of the wheel.
> 
> i prefer a slight bit of stretch as well, as it deters rubbing and also gives a nice curve to the tire instead of a boxed up tire or some super meaty drag tire.


 The outer diameter difference of a 225/40 on a 7.5 Vs an 8.5 would really be negligible. Even different tire models/makes have very slightly differing specs, nothing is down to the exact .1mm when it comes to tire sizing. For all intensive purposes, it would give the same outer diameter. Kudos for having some insight into understanding exactly what is going on with tire mounting, many have trouble putting the pieces together! 

FreeGolf, shot you a PM with some inventory info  

Lastly, HUGE thanks to those of you posting pictures in this thread! Look's like we've turned this into an all inclusive "Post your A3 with V708's!" thread :laugh:


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

FreeGolf said:


> i am no longer on stock suspension... i am now set on 25.25" ride height vs the stock heigh of 26.5" drivers side and 26.25" the rest of the way.


 so what did you decide to go with?


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

thanks, been through more than my fair share of wheels and tires... it can get hairy at times... 

responded to pm.


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

VMRWheels said:


> The outer diameter difference of a 225/40 on a 7.5 Vs an 8.5 would really be negligible. Even different tire models/makes have very slightly differing specs, nothing is down to the exact .1mm when it comes to tire sizing. For all intensive purposes, it would give the same outer diameter. Kudos for having some insight into understanding exactly what is going on with tire mounting, many have trouble putting the pieces together!
> 
> FreeGolf, shot you a PM with some inventory info
> 
> Lastly, HUGE thanks to those of you posting pictures in this thread! Look's like we've turned this into an all inclusive "Post your A3 with V708's!" thread :laugh:


  No problem.... Charles was great to deal with, even though i had to wait over a month and a half for these it was worth it... Thanks guys


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

ODY said:


> No problem.... Charles was great to deal with, even though i had to wait over a month and a half for these it was worth it... Thanks guys


 Not a problem, thanks for the kind words! Don't hesitate to shoot me a PM if you ever need anything :thumbup:


----------



## RX93 (Nov 24, 2006)

they looking sick! looks even better than mine. Got what u wished for finally haha :thumbup:


----------



## littlewhite (Jan 22, 2004)

looks nice! I need to sell my V713 to get these!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Did anyone ever get a weight on these?


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

i thought i read somewhere 25/26lbs... can someone confirm? 

if not i will weigh them when i receive the wheels.


----------



## DP_Donnie (Mar 18, 2004)

Does anyone know if these will fit with Stoptech BBK without spacers?


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

ODY get a moment to take a few shots?


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

A few more quick iPhone Snaps:


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

we basically have the same car minus the cf bits and badges etc... i am going to do led tails after the intake...


----------



## MattMeyer (Feb 10, 2010)

*Same Car*

This thread has convinced me to come to the v708 party. I'm currently running 19" Petrol rims 19x8 with ET=?? I don't know the exact offset since the dealer had actually put these on the car to get it off his lot. Recently, I replaced my tires for Michelin Pilot Sport A/S 235/35/19's, I've been getting some rubbing on the rear. I'm still on stock s-line suspension too. 

I went with the all-seasons because I'm going to be driving from Austin to San Francisco and back in the next few months, and just could not stomach burning 1/2 the life of summer tires on a long trip like that. 

I'm tired of the science it takes when running a +1 wheel and rubbing, so I'm going back to 18" and if the gap bothers me enough, I'll throw on a coilover. 

ODY, the look of your car is exactly what I'm looking for. I probably wont get the same since I'm still on a stock spring, but oh well. More importantly to me though, are you experiencing any rubbing, especially with the coilover?


----------

